# colby hig energy?



## Jcarigga39 (Apr 26, 2009)

will all colby dogs be high energy because they come from game bloodline like Jeep? Or because Mr. colby has not had any a real game dog in many generations will the colby dog be like an averge pitbull ( in terms of high energy, drive prey drive) just wanting to know what i might get into thanks


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Depends on how you look at it. If you are comparing a Colby dog with other current generation dogs from other bloodlines, Colby's should easily hold their own. So yeah, Colby's are faaaaaaar from the average pit bulls.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

If you aren't ready for a high energy dog..... Don't get an apbt. What's wrong with high energy?


----------



## Jcarigga39 (Apr 26, 2009)

nothing i like a dog thats not lazy just trying ti see if it is comparable to some of the other game dogs that i have seen here and in other forums. Ive seen others that i know come from kennles that are still breding them to work extremly hard and i wouldnt one of those yet. seeing some of the colby dogs they seem to be less active compare to some of the super dogs of today. i dont know if im making sense to you guys


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Unless your getting a dog from proven tested stock your not getting a game dog your getting a game bred dog a dog who is bred off game lines . Mr. Colby to my knowledge has not matched his dogs in years .. so the line has changed as far as gameness is concerned. With this breed in general comes high prey drive and high energy it's the nature of the breed regardless of what bloodline your looking at but those traits are not the same thing as gameness and unless your matching your dogs gameness is not going to matter anyway . Colby Blood is the oldest bloodline when we go back in our dogs pedigrees we should be able to trace our dogs back to Colby blood. IMO Colby dogs are some fine animals. If your able to get your hands on one from Mr. Colby I say go for it. I have heard he keeps most of his dogs within the family and does not breed very often.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

:goodpost: :goodpost: :goodpost: :goodpost: :goodpost:


----------



## Jcarigga39 (Apr 26, 2009)

yea he does not bred to often but sometimes you get lucky. When you email him he writes back within three days. Gonna meet him this summer for the first time in person


----------

